# Attacked by a Ferrari Owner



## Blake Bowden (Apr 29, 2013)

Haha!

[video=youtube;0Pj8QKTvRTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Pj8QKTvRTQ[/video]​


----------



## JJones (Apr 29, 2013)

Having a Ferrari automatically means you can park in handicap parking?  I learned something new today.

:thumbdown:


----------

